# Lip Balm...



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

I made my first batch of lip balm today. 

2 parts Coconut oil
1 part beeswax
1 400 iu vitamin E tab squeezed into it
a few drops of honey (maybe 1/2 teaspoon)

I've got this little chocolate sauce warmer that's been collecting dust so I was seeing if it would get warm enough to melt the wax.
I put the coconut oil in first, waited till it was mostly melted, then took wax that I had grated (made measuring a lot easier) and measured out the needed amount. Squeezed the Vitamin E tab into the mixture. Once it was all melted together I drizzled the honey into it. Poured into containers and let cool. It did cool into a soft solid state which I think is pretty perfect for tin type application.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Sounds wonderful, is this your first time making it?


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

RayMarler said:


> Sounds wonderful, is this your first time making it?


Yes it was, I'm amazed at just how easy was. I may have to get some lip balm tubes and go into production lol


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

You will want the tube holder that holds 50 tubes. All you do is pour the mix over the top, all 50 fill at once.


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

KQ6AR said:


> You will want the tube holder that holds 50 tubes. All you do is pour the mix over the top, all 50 fill at once.


Do you have a link to a good place buy that stuff?


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

rweakley said:


> Do you have a link to a good place buy that stuff?


Brushy Mountain has tubes.
Colino
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Clear-Lip-Balm-Tubes-25-ea/productinfo/424/


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Lipbalmtubes.com is who I just order from if you are going to order any quantity. 
David


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

ebay also has deals on tubes & ingredients, if buying in bulk.


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

My-smokepole said:


> Lipbalmtubes.com is who I just order from if you are going to order any quantity.
> David


Great site David thanks for posting it.
Colino


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

Well I broke down and bought tubes and a filling tray from www.bulkapothecary.com GREAT prices and it got here in like 2 business days. I made a video of me making the balm and putting in the tubes.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vc5lLGtxaQI&list=UUUJpugtC8DATt5CampP4RtA


----------

